# Toshiba Satellite C650-D Startup Problem



## Pangaea (Jun 4, 2012)

A few nights ago my computer froze whilst I was online. When I tried to start it up again, it went straight to a black screen and read 'No bootable device found - Insert boot disk and press any key' I managed to enter BIOS and changed settings to default, saved, and rebooted, but no change, I aslo tried moving the order of th boot up so that LAN was last in the list (I have heard that it may be trying to boot from LAN) but no change either, it just reads 'for atheros pcie ethernet controller v2.0.1.9 (12/15/09)

check cable connection!
pce-m0f : exiting intel pxe rom
no bootable device -- insert boot disk and press any key'

I have taken my HDD out and put it back in to make sure it wasn't a loose connection, didn't help. It does recognise my HDD, as it is listed as first booting option on boot manager (F12) so it's not dead. Is it possibly faulty? If so do I need a new hard drive? Or is that possibly not the problem, and buying a new hadr drive would be a waste of money?

Help please, thanks in advance 

Kez


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

Possibly a faulty HDD or corrupted OS, boot hirens or a linux and test drive for errors. Or take out the drive and test in a usb casing.


----------



## Pangaea (Jun 4, 2012)

I have no important data, and I have heard that this is a common problem amongst these Toshiba laptops, so would it be worth buying a new HDD from a different brand?


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

I wouldn't buy anything without checking first if the HDD is faulty. I've already told some steps to take, choice is yours.


----------



## Pangaea (Jun 4, 2012)

Ok, so how do I boot hirens or linux?


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

CD, USB.. Your choice. Don't have download links cuz i use P2P and it's illegal in the forum, but you can google them easily.


----------



## Pangaea (Jun 4, 2012)

And what about testing the hard drive in a usb casing, what is that?


----------



## Pangaea (Jun 4, 2012)

What programs would I use on hirens, in order to test my hdd?


----------



## Pangaea (Jun 4, 2012)

My other computer won't extract the files I need to burn the program onto a CD, It only extracts 5 out of the 7 files needed. It won't extract the .iso file.


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

Hiren’s BootCD 15.1 | Softexia
http://tinyurl.com/3ngq3fs
http://www.hitachigst.com/hdd/support/downloads/dft32_v416_b00.iso
http://tinyurl.com/6hswwaa

All links were taken from *spunk.funk*'s signature and a reference post (thanks), for more references do some search yourself.


----------



## Pangaea (Jun 4, 2012)

Ok, just ran the Smartudm test under DOS tools, After test it read:
'Searching external UDMA controller...Not Found
Searching HDD....
Error : IDE drive not found'


----------



## Pangaea (Jun 4, 2012)

Also when I try to run SMART test on MHDD 4.6, I just get prompted with the words 'Command Aborted'


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

*Fujitsu HDD Diagnostic Tool 7.00* to check IDE drives for possible defects/problems.
*HDTune 2.55* HD Tune is a hard disk health, benchmarking, error scanner and information tool.
*HDD Scan 3.3* HDDScan is a Low-level HDD diagnostic tool, it scans surface find bad sectors etc.
*Samsung Disk Diagnose (SHDIAG) 1.28* to diagnose the disk when suspected to have failures.
etc...
Hiren's BootCD 15.1 - All in one Bootable CD » www.hiren.info


----------



## Pangaea (Jun 4, 2012)

Ok, so can I donwload these onto a usb, and boot from that?


----------



## Pangaea (Jun 4, 2012)

never mind, I found them on hard drive tools


----------



## Pangaea (Jun 4, 2012)

After running fujitsu hdd diagnostic tool 7.00, it says no hdd has been identified in your system.
Possible causes:
hdd power cable is not properly attatched to the hdd
hdd interface cable is not properly attatched to the hdd
hdd master slave setting is incorret


----------



## Pangaea (Jun 4, 2012)

Ran it again, same conclusion, possible faulty HDD.


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

Do you have a second HDD to test? If not, you can buy one, but it's always a gamble.


----------



## Pangaea (Jun 4, 2012)

I have other laptops, woudl testing the hdd in others cause them to become corrupt? Also, is it worth taking it to a repair shop, there is one 2 mins from where I live, any idea how much it's cost for repair?


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

If you have other laptops to test your HDD, there's no need to take to a repair shop unless problem becomes more complicated. Your HDD won't corrupt the other machines.
If it works in another laptop, format it and test it again in original laptop.


----------



## Pangaea (Jun 4, 2012)

What do you mean 'format it'?


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

Exactly that, format the hard drive, and try to re-install it on the machine.


----------



## Pangaea (Jun 4, 2012)

I tested another HDD in my laptop and it worked. I then tested my HDD in another laptop and it didn't...
Any new HDD suggestions?


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

7200 rpm is faster, and a SSD is in a whole new league (no scratches, and faaaasst!).


----------



## Pangaea (Jun 4, 2012)

I take it most HDD or SSD's will fit my laptop? And I just have to screw the case on, and install it? Plus, operating system, drivers etc...


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

Yep, pretty much..


----------



## Pangaea (Jun 4, 2012)

Ok, what do I have to know about SATA n'd stuff. what will be compatible with my laptop?


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

Pretty much everything, but post item selected if you're in doubt and the seller can't answer you.


----------



## Pangaea (Jun 4, 2012)

Is the type I need called SATA notebook, 2.5"?


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

HDD SATA2 2.5", yup.


----------



## Pangaea (Jun 4, 2012)

Novatech 320GB 2.5" 5400rpm SATA High Speed Notebook Hard Drive - OEM | NOV-NBHS32
I have been recommended this one, but I noticed it does not say SATA 2, compared to others on this site. Will it work or no? Also is 5400 and 7200rpm that important? Is i a big money gap and is it worth the extra? Also, is this compatible with my laptop > OCZ RevoDrive3 X2 MAX IOPS 960GB PCI-E SSD - (RVD3MIX2-FHPX4-960G) [RVD3MIX2-FHPX4-960G]


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

That SSD is desktop, not laptop compatible. The HDD is compatible, and in my opinion 7200 price tag is not worth the difference against 5400, but a good SATA SSD is.


----------



## Pangaea (Jun 4, 2012)

What about this one > Pioneer BDR-206MBK 12x BDXL BluRay RW / 16x DVD±RW Drive - Black (OEM) [BDR-206MBK]


----------

